# Telling a girl at work that she looks hot



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

There is this chick at work that I've had my eye on ever since I started working there. As far as I can tell, she only views me as just another faceless coworker in a large company. Most of the time when she sees me, she avoids eye contact, and remains stone faced. 

However, she did ask me to exchange money one time in the break room because the vending machine wouldn’t accept her dollar. And in a rare moment of smoothness for me, I managed to crack a little joke about her owing me two dollars since hers was flawed. She laughed and seemed quite bubbly about the whole situation.

Last week, I came face to face with her as I was walking, and before I had a chance to think about it and puss out, I said “HI how are you” to her. She smiled and responded in a warm, receptive manner. So I felt good about that. Later that day we crossed paths again. This time she kept her eyes to the floor, but as she walked by, she lifted her head up and smiled a little bit, but never actually looked at me.

I really want to make my intention clear to her. So I came up with the idea, that since the ice is somewhat broken between us, and she always dresses well, that I’d say hi to her and tell her that she looks hot. But it takes balls to do that, and I’ve already pussed out twice since planning this.

I thought about, instead of saying “hot”, just tell her that she looks nice. It seems more work appropriate, but the trade off is it doesn’t have nowhere near the same impact as telling someone they look “hot.” Hot gets a person intentions across loud and clear.

I have no idea if she’s even single. I tend to think not. All signs point toward boyfriend. But if nothing else, this has become a bit of personal challenge for me boost my own confidence when it comes to women. Even if I don’t get anywhere with her, it’d still be nice to give a girl a compliment. In some way, that would make me feel better. After almost 26 years of nothing, even saying 2 words to a girl is considered a success to me.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Coming right out and saying, "You're hot" is probably the completely wrong way to go. Just keep up the small talk, smiles and flirting behavior. Wait until you get to know her more before you tell her how nice she looks. Lead her on by saying something like, "I bet your boyfriend *blah blah*.." and if she says she doesn't have a bf, go ahead and give her boobs a gentle squeeze.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I completely agree with Inturmal on the boob squeeze, but I think you should hold that off until you guys have gotten to know each other more and are sharing an intimate moment in bed. :lol:

I don't think you should directly compliment her by saying she's hot. That's too generic. I'd suggest you notice something about her outfit and say something like "You look great/beautiful/pretty/cute in that dress/sweater/outfit" or "Your outfit looks great on you" or "That dress is very flattering on you." It's more personable and sincere if you pick something about her outfit and compliment her about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Futures,

You have to be careful about what you say and how it can be interpreted. We as SAers have this innate ability to know what is appropriate. You have to remember the Golden Rule. How would you want to be treated in a workplace? You would wnat to be treated with respect.

I would keep it at a superificial level first. Don't go out-of-bounds and don't ask for a date unless you are absolutely certain there is a chance of getting one. I am normally against this kind of thing, so it may be biased. I tend to value my job more than a date, but that's me. :stu


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

If she really is hot, I think it might be better to comment on something that is not so obvious. She probably already knows she is hot, and if you just tell her that you like her for her looks, she might not really like that comment. Maybe comment instead on how you like her smile, or her fashion sense, or her eyes, or her peresonality, or something you notice about her but not in an overly sexual way...and then elaborate on why you like it. She will appreciate that comment more because it will stand out and she'll know you're genuine.
Women and men don't think in the same terms. I would love if a girl walked up to me and called me hot, I just don't think that it would work the other way around unless it was done with a bit of playfulness.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Saying "you're hot" will sound terrible and make you look like you're in a AOL chatroom.

Give her a compliment on a part of her or what shes wearing if you want to. But don't say somthing like "you're hot, nice ***, nice rack, sexy legs girl!" Those are best left for bets, not when you're actually trying to get a girl.

I have no experience in this but i think it would be beter to talk to her a few times before telling her that she's good looking if this is at work.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Telling a girl in a work place she's hot is like playing with fire IMO. Depending on her reaction that could be considered sexual harrassment and you might end up in a very uncomfortable situation. I would try to find a less suggestive way to compliment her. Tell her you like her outfit or that she looks nice, I think most girls would like to hear those things and will appreciate that you noticed. It might put you on more friendly terms with her so you can get to know her better.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Girls that are hot get hit on all the time =) so saying they are hot really doesn't do anything.

If you aren't a skillful master at conversating and socializing and flirting I would practice on some other people before trying to get at the pink abundance at work. Simply because if you royally screw it up it is like ****ting where you eat. 

But once you do get it everything is fair game and people will be drawn into you and you can take big risks telling girls they are sexy brats that need to be spanked.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Futures said:


> There is this chick at work that I've had my eye on ever since I started working there. As far as I can tell, she only views me as just another faceless coworker in a large company. Most of the time when she sees me, she avoids eye contact, and remains stone faced.
> 
> However, she did ask me to exchange money one time in the break room because the vending machine wouldn't accept her dollar. And in a rare moment of smoothness for me, I managed to crack a little joke about her owing me two dollars since hers was flawed. She laughed and seemed quite bubbly about the whole situation.
> 
> ...


sounds like she is shy. danger, danger. Watch what you say. last thing you need is a sexual harassment complaint. try taking her to lunch. That way you're not on business hours when you make moves.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> and if she says she doesn't have a bf, go ahead and give her boobs a gentle squeeze.


I'd love to. :lol But of course, then I'd get slapped and be out of a job.

And I agree with what everyone has said. I had some reservations about that approach because it is at work, so I'm not going to do that. It's too direct and too much, too soon.

Instead, I'll go for a fashion compliment or something along those lines. Much safer at work, and it's also a good way to "test the waters" as far as how she reacts. But I still have to work on growing some balls. I also have to take my beta blockers, or else my anxiety goes straight through the roof as soon as I see her.



scairy said:


> sounds like she is shy. danger, danger. Watch what you say. last thing you need is a sexual harassment complaint. try taking her to lunch. That way you're not on business hours when you make moves.


Honestly, I think it's probably the exact opposite. I tend to think she's the outgoing type and her behavior is either because she has a BF and has no interest in leading other guys on, or she's shy at first, but after 5 minutes, she won't STFU, type.

I'm not too worried about the sexual harassment stuff. I'm pretty conscious of that, and I analyze almost every action I make beforehand to ensure I stay away from that. I'd never tell some girl at work that she has a nice ***, etc. Telling someone that they're hot, is about as close to the line as I've thought of going, and even now, I want to take another step back from that because I think it might be tad bit too close to the "line"


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Futures said:


> I have no idea if she's even single.


The work place can be a hazardous place to pursue a romantic interest, especially for someone with SA. I would find out if she's available (and not from her) before I would let her know that I was interested.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Futures said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > and if she says she doesn't have a bf, go ahead and give her boobs a gentle squeeze.
> ...


maybe it's the difference between the states but in my area i wouldn't even tell a girl she looks hot (unless you did it at lunch=off the clock). you probably know your scenario better than me but that's over the line here. remember it's not how you take it. it's how she takes it. that's why i don't tell women they look nice at work even if it's just an honest compliment with no ties or implications.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

"you're hot" = "i would like to make sex with you"

what about "you look very pretty today" or something cute like that. she'd probably like that, and it's less sexually suggestive.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> Telling a girl in a work place she's hot is like playing with fire IMO. Depending on her reaction that could be considered sexual harrassment and you might end up in a very uncomfortable situation.


Haha that made me think of an episode of Mad TV where an ugly guy hit on a girl in the office and she screamed sexual harrassment, but when a hot guy hit on her, she was all over him. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

A hot girl who is not shy or anxious knows she is hot.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

Bad idea. 

Do you have a sense of humor? Have you built any raporte with her yet? Have you had any small talk? If you have SA, you're probably coming off as akward.

A girl that looks down with a smirk probably thinks you're a little weird/cute or might not even be able to take you seriously in the first place.

It's all about how you interact with this person. Walking up and saying "YOUR HOT" would seem pretty lame if you didn't chat with her much...

If anything, say "hey sexy.." in a really light-hearted, almost joking kind of way the next time you greet her. Do not go to her to do this. It has to appear it's "by chance". You'll get your intentions across without seeming like a doof.

Go read up on sosuave.net


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Talk to her.
Get to know her.
Tell her that you find her attractive.

Stating that she's hot right off the bat is rude, crude, lewd and socially unacceptable.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't walk up and tell her she's hot...unless you're sure she's the type of woman that would laugh it off. 

Just say: "You look nice today" or "I like your hair" or "you have pretty eyes." Simple things like that will go a long way. Trust me...it's what I tell my teacher.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Smack her *** and tell her in Borat's voice, "Very nice!"


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Telling a girl at work that she looks hot*



Cerberus said:


> Smack her *** and tell her in Borat's voice, "Very nice!"


veeerrry eniiice! *thumbs up*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*smacks Cerberus' **** 

Have you been working out?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> *smacks Cerberus' ****
> 
> Have you been working out?


You noticed!

:boogie


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Restless Mind said:


> Just say: "You look nice today" or "I like your hair" or "you have pretty eyes." Simple things like that will go a long way. Trust me...it's what I tell my teacher.


A guy at my previous job told a girl she had "pretty eyes" and she reported him for sexual harassment!

Is it wonder many guys have a hard time trying to get a relationship going or asking a girl out?

Lifetimer


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

YOu really gotta take it carefully in a work environment. I think you need to look at the signs from the girl and take very very small steps to make sure you don't cross the line. You can't just go up to a female co worker and compliment her looks or what shes wearing. Its not a club/bar, this is suppose to be a professional work environment and she doesn't want to come across as the office ****. Make sure she gives off signals (flirting,etc..), and you have built a good rapport with her, before complimenting her looks,etc....


----------

